# Wish List



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Post your wish list of cables, speakers, video, etc that you wish to add to your current home theatre.

For me, I do not have a HT, but rather what I will call a CEC (Computer Entertainment Centre ).

What I have, is awesome logitech 2.1 speakers, with subwoofer, with THX.

A 22 inch dell lcd monitor, mounted to the wall, with 1080p video.

DVD/CD playing system

My wish list is:

HD Video Card
HDMI Cable
Tv Tuner
Blueray/HDTV drive
:spend:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe this would be more appropriately titled an upgrade list? My wish list would be a full 7.2 JBL Array system, but that's not happening anytime soon.

These are my planned upgrades in order, if I have my druthers. Most will likely wait until next year, when I hope to be out of a shared wall living situation.

1) A new AVR with Audyssey and Next Gen audio support. Perhaps an Integra, likely an Onkyo 805-ish.

2) I plan to add 2 matching subs for a dual sub setup, likely SVS cylinder designs of some sort.

3) Projection system, perhaps Black Widow screen w/ an Epson 1080p projector. I'm not yet sure how this will work with the tower center speaker (see below). I may have to go acoustical transparent.

4) Try to find another pair of JBL S310ii so that I can use one as center giving me 3 identical speakers up front. I'll move the S38ii to the surrounds. I had a chance at a second pair of S310ii when I bought my first pair for around $300 shipped. I was a bloody fool to pass them up.

5) Atom or other energy efficient processor based HTPC. No big rush as I'm enjoying the popcorn hour right now, and CPUs only get better/cheaper with time.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I dunno,... wish list works..... I wish I had dry wall, carpet, wiring, etc :bigsmile: 1532 sq. ft. of empty unfinished basement and no money. Equipment wise,... maybe an amp to drive my mains, a projector in place of the GWIII and ???


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Man, this list could go on for pages, but the things I most want in my system now would have to be

1. A new pre-pro that would allow me to finally have 7.1, and decode internally the HD audio codecs as well as handle video conversion and upconverting via HDMI.

2. Some real theater seating. The futon is nice and all, but....

3. 1080P projector. Based on the reviews probably the Panny 2000.

4. Satellite TV. My cable HD signal looks pretty bad.:foottap:

5. I'd like to paint my screen with Silver Pearl or something of the like to get a little more contrast and pop to the image.

6. PS3, both for the gaming and for the blue ray.

7. Some non cinderblock speaker stands:bigsmile:

8. Kegerator... oh wait, I just got one!:bigsmile::dumbcrazy:

That's it for now. Of course a dedicated theater with all the gizmos, acoustics and decorations are in the books, but not for a while.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Right at the top of my wish list would have to be: Time. A couple-three extra hours in each day, so I could finish (or start!) all the projects, HT related and non-HT related.

Maybe next month there'll be more time, our foster child is going to another foster home, and we are not going to be getting any more foster kids for the foreseeable future. But I'm sure my wife will have "better" things for me to do besides "play in my cave".


----------



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

A pair of Rotel amps for my front mains and Rotel pre/pro.


----------

